# Do you/can you still do cardio on your cheat day?



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

*Do you do cardio on your cheat day?*​
Yes 969.23%No430.77%


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

As the titale says really.

Do you do cardio on your cheat day?

Can you do cardio on your cheat day or is there no point?

Opinions and advice wanted guys,

Thanks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I do [but I am a feckin cardio freak so I only have 1 day off] but Tiny Tom has a very good sticky thread about muscle gain and fat loss which discusses the benefits of having cheat day as a recovery day I think ...I will try and find the link


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help. Reps if you can find it


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/71389-losing-weight-gaining-muscle-simple-guide.html?highlight=tiny+tom

Here you go hun - reps not necessary !

It's a good thread


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Well I offer you kind words of gratitude then lol


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

I wouldn't bother on your cheat day mate just rest and enjoy the food


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i generally just go for a walk on cheat day, but mainly rest on it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes you can,it wont hurt,mentally can help take away some of the associated guilt you'll have too


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Haha yeah guilt plays a big part in what I eat. Try to keep an eye on carbs, protein etc even though I shouldnt.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I do sometimes. Just to feel a bit less guilty.

Not always though, a cheat is a cheat, just chill out, eat good food then get bang on it the next day.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

The main reason to use cheat day's is to replenish glycogen level's in depleted muscles cells and to boost leptin and thyroid hormones from dropping, as " dieting " will cause this effects. How long this takes is individual.

To take full advantage of this " supercompensation" effect. "Carbs" should be your main focus on cheat days, Preferbly low fibre ( so use high gi sources) fibre slows digestion and can hinder maximum glycogen storage,

Also even though fats can be used these IMO should be placed in once you are lean (10% or lower)

Fats can also hinder maximum results. and also back to why where doing these day's ( to boost leptin) Protein and fats have little to no effect on leptin and metabolic rate. Where as carb's do !

Now to anwser the question i suggest. you either

a) train then start your cheat day/refeed after your workout or

B) Take this day off and train your weakest body part the following day

as refeeds can be anabolic to 

Hope that helps


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I always train and do cardio on my cheat day....why? SO I CAN EAT MORE!!! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i get up 1 whey c.v then 1 whey pw then on way to nando's!


----------

